# Fireworks & Free Oysters



## LoupGarou (Dec 29, 2007)

It’s Wednesday and the 4th of July, I’m pretty sure this will be the first time we had fireworks for oyster night. Gilligan’s behind the Hampton Inn on the beach, see you out there later.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

what time?


----------



## LoupGarou (Dec 29, 2007)

We start at 3:00 every Wed. but most of the forum Folks usually show up about 6ish


----------



## joseph_zlnsk (Jan 24, 2012)

Free oysters...every Wednesday? What's the catch lol


----------



## Mudigger (Aug 5, 2011)

Is this still going on?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

joseph_zlnsk said:


> Free oysters...every Wednesday? What's the catch lol


No catch. Show up, drink some adult beverages and eat all the free oysters your gut can handle. Been doing it for a couple years now. Great get together.


----------



## joseph_zlnsk (Jan 24, 2012)

Sounds good I can't wait


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

been goin on for almost 3 years now. best time ever, and you'll meet some great (and unsavory) characters! If your lookin to meet people from on here, and make new fishing or diving connections, great place to go. Lot of the members that have been on here for 5-7 years plus are up there every wednesday


----------

